# photo / photographie



## nasti

Recoucou 

Y a-t-il un moyen de dire _la photo_ en familier ? 

_Une *petite* photo _?

_Viens, on va se faire __*une petite photo.* _?

​Merci !


----------



## Zone

Totally.

"Viens, on va prendre une photo"


----------



## carolinae

Le mot photo est deja familier (en soi).

"tu nous prends en photo ?"


----------



## nasti

Merci Zone et carolinae ! 

Au fait, dans ma langue maternelle, il y un mot familier qui signifie :

une photo plus ou moins spontanée, pas du tout artistique, pas travaillée (cadre, etc), une photo toute "bête" pour s'amuser, pour retenir un moment drôle.

Le terme _photo_ en français est très général ! (il me semble)


----------



## Grop

nasti said:


> une photo plus ou moins spontanée, pas du tout artistique, pas travaillée (cadre, etc), une photo toute "bête" pour s'amuser, pour retenir un moment drôle.



Bonjour, le terme photo est en effet assez familier, et il couvre ce genre de cas. Je pense que c'est une bonne idée de dire _une petite photo_ (comme tu proposes), ça donne en effet l'impression que la photo ne va pas être une grande affaire.


----------



## nasti

Ok, merci Grop . Je vais garder _la photo_ ou _la petite photo_.



carolinae said:


> Le mot photo est deja familier (en soi).





Grop said:


> le terme photo est en effet assez familier



Je "traite" ce mot comme si c'était du langage standard... parce que ... _la photographie_ est vieillie ! Si _la photograhie_ est vieille... _la photo_ devient standard. Je me l'explique ainsi à moi-même, de là à savoir si c'est vrai ... 

Euh, dure cette question, on dirait que _la photo_ a une double nature : terme familier et courant.


----------



## Wordsmyth

nasti said:


> [...] dans ma langue maternelle, il y un mot familier qui signifie :
> 
> une photo plus ou moins spontanée, pas du tout artistique, pas travaillée (cadre, etc), une photo toute "bête" pour s'amuser, pour retenir un moment drôle. [...]


 
... dans ma langue maternelle également ("snapshot" ou "snap"). 

En cherchant la traduction en français, je trouve "instantané" (nom masculin) dans WR, et aussi dans le Harrap's et le Collins. Ce dernier propose aussi "photo d'amateur".

Mais je n'ai jamais entendu ces termes dans ce contexte-là. Je connais "instantané" plutôt pour un Polaroid (et ça pourrait s'appliquer aussi à toutes les photos digitales!); et "photo d'amateur" au sens un peu péjoratif.

Ws


----------



## nasti

Salut Wordsmyth 



Wordsmyth said:


> ... dans ma langue maternelle également ("snapshot" ou "snap").
> 
> En cherchant la traduction en français, je trouve "instantané" (nom masculin) dans WR, et aussi dans le Harrap's et le Collins. Ce dernier propose aussi "photo d'amateur".


 
 Ah_ snapshot_ quand-même ? Car j'avais aussi ce mot et j'ai parcouru le forum franco-anglais mais la traduction française ne me convenait pas (photo polaroid, instantané) donc je me suis dite que ça devait être une faute (que _snapshot_ est le même mot que mon mot polonais).


----------



## itka

Un_ instantané _s'opposait autrefois à une _photo "posée"_ (pour laquelle il fallait prendre la pose et attendre quelques secondes ou minutes).
Il y a bien longtemps que tout cela n'existe plus !

Pour "prendre une photo" on disait aussi avec humour (?) qu'on allait "tirer le portrait" de quelqu'un... ça me semble bien vieilli aussi !


----------



## Wordsmyth

itka said:


> Un_ instantané _s'opposait *autrefois* à une _photo "posée" [...]_ Il y a bien longtemps que tout cela n'existe plus !_ [...]_


 
Merci, itka,

Ça explique pourquoi je ne l'avais pas entendu !

Ws


----------



## Grop

Sinon dans un registre *pas très sérieux*, on rencontre parfois _une photal_ - ce qui revient à prétendre que _photos_ serait en fait _photaux_, le pluriel d'un nom en _-al_.

Ceci dit ça ne change rien au sens, et une photal n'est pas forcément plus spontanée qu'une photo.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Moi qui photographie tout et n'importe quoi, je n'ai jamais entendu un "photal" et si on m'avait dit ça... eh bien, je n'aurais pas compris... N'est-ce pas une petite blague entre amis ? 

Sinon, quand je veux prendre des amis en photo, juste comme ça, je dis effectivement : "allez, on fait une petite photo !!"... ou plutôt "On fait 'n'tite photo !!"


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Pour "prendre une photo" on disait aussi avec humour (?) qu'on allait "tirer le portrait" de quelqu'un... ça me semble bien vieilli aussi !


 Salut itka. Je suis étonnée de le lire ; je croyais l'expression québécoise.  

Je me souviens qu'on disait aussi - et pas toujours avec humour - « se faire tirer le portrait ».  

Pour les « instantanés », on entendait surtout « photo polaroid », de l'appareil du même nom.  C'était bien avant les APD. 

Je dirais aussi : _une p'tite photo. _


----------



## Grop

Nicomon said:


> Je me souviens qu'on disait aussi - et pas toujours avec humour - « se faire tirer le portrait ».



En tout cas ici, _refaire le portrait à quelqu'un_, c'est le tabasser, lui casser la figure.


----------



## nasti

Merci à vous tous !!!  Tout est clair y compris ce compliqué "instantané" !


----------



## Nicomon

Grop said:


> En tout cas ici, _refaire le portrait à quelqu'un_, c'est le tabasser, lui casser la figure.


  Je crois bien que c'est universel.  
On dit aussi dans ce sens abimer/esquinter ou (celui-là est peut-être québécois) organiser le portrait. 

Mais je faisais référence à ceci :


> tirer le portrait de qqn : [Vieilli] prendre qqn en photo.


----------



## itka

> Pour les « instantanés », on entendait surtout « photo polaroid », de l'appareil du même nom.  C'était bien avant les APD.


Nico, ton message me fait sourire ! Les instantanés datent de bien avant les polaroïds, mais c'était déjà un énorme progrès par rapport aux photos où il fallait poser au moins une bonne minute (et avant, bien plus longtemps) sans remuer un cil !
Je n'ai pas vraiment connu ce temps-là (je suis trop jeune ! ) mais j'en ai beaucoup entendu parler.

Au fait qu'appelles-tu les APD ?  Je ne connais que les APN (numériques) qui ont remplacé les "argentiques"...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Au fait qu'appelles-tu les APD ?  Je ne connais que les APN (numériques) qui ont remplacé les "argentiques"...


Mon erreur.  J'aurais dû écrire APN. C'est hélas un anglicisme (faux ami) très (trop) courant au Québec que de dire « appareil photo digital », plutôt que numérique.


----------



## Wordsmyth

_Mea culpa_, moi aussi. Je vois que j'ai glissé dans mon _post_ #7 ci-dessus le terme franglais "photos digitales". Oups! C'est l'influence de mon milieu polyglotte.

Mais je l'entends chez certains franco-francophones aussi; (peut-être une évolution comme celle du téléphone portable, qui devient 'mobile'). 

Ws


----------

